# defective 7x7 rescue



## FishDish (Nov 2, 2022)

Recently, I got sent a 7x7 from C c c cchina and after months and months on the slow boat it arrived totally wrecked. Puzzle must have been damaged at the factory/warehouse and let through to shipment. The core was the only thing broken, but it had somehow been fractured into three pieces. 

I thought it might be a lost cause but I was bored and had my trusty starbond on my desk. Glued two pices together then glued the final two pices together in place. After it set I applied more on the outside. It didn't seem like it would hold at first, but after a while they stuck very well. Reassembly and bam good as new so far. Checkerboard, one solve done so far and going to keep it up until something happens. I have better epoxy I would rather use but wasn't open. So far, though, it hasn't given in. 

So, I am planning on selling this puzzle as long as it holds after abusing it fairly well. It is a Z cube Cloud 7x7, discontinued and only one listing anywhere online w/ less than 50 pcs. Obviously the inventory hasn't aged well, lol. If you're interested, message me.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 2, 2022)

Here is a hint: if you are looking for a cube order from a big online store like speedcubeshop thecubicle or daily puzzles if you like in the UK use kewbz.uk also there is cubertime


----------



## FishDish (Nov 2, 2022)

It is a better option is you are willing to pay a mark up for their service (shipping, spare parts, stickers). Otherwise it can be better to use stores like cubezz, aliexpress to get good prices on flagships early on and find old stock of discontinued puzzles.


----------

